# I passed Pe construction CBT from the first time



## John123

Hi,

i am so glad to share with you my achievement , i just passed the PE exam CBT
I am one of the first engineer took the Pe exam CBT version 

it was really so hard but i did it


----------



## Ant2030

John, congrats 
Any in site would be appreciated. Are the six min textbook questions similar to the exam questions? I'm seeing solutions that reference ASCE 7, which I don't believe is going to be available ?


----------



## John123

Ant2030 said:


> John, congrats
> Any in site would be appreciated. Are the six min textbook questions similar to the exam questions? I'm seeing solutions that reference ASCE 7, which I don't believe is going to be available ?


I solved all books available in market , all of them i study school of pe and eet both, honestly they have lack of many subject like piles and lifting cranes and temporary structure
The main problem in CBT the reference book is very simple almost cover 30% of problems you have to remember some equation formulas its not like paper test

my advice solve tons of question but you have to focus on the knowledge and concepts also since most conceptual questions are tricky


----------



## steel

Ant2030 said:


> John, congrats
> Any in site would be appreciated. Are the six min textbook questions similar to the exam questions? I'm seeing solutions that reference ASCE 7, which I don't believe is going to be available ?


All references listed in the exam specification will be given to you as a searchable PDF.


----------



## John123

steelnole15 said:


> All references listed in the exam specification will be given to you as a searchable PDF.


Dear , i passed the exam , this reference nothing related to geo or structure questions


----------



## steel

John123 said:


> Dear , i passed the exam , this reference nothing related to geo or structure questions


I wasn't talking to you. I was answering @Ant2030's question. No, ASCE 7 would not be provided on the PE Civil Construction exam because it is not listed in the exam specification.


----------



## sunnykc999

John123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am so glad to share with you my achievement , i just passed the PE exam CBT
> I am one of the first engineer took the Pe exam CBT version
> 
> it was really so hard but i did it


Can you please tell me what references were provided in the exam. Reference manual, ASCE7-10, ACI 318, NDS, AISC 14th ed, IBC and what else? OSHA manual was provided or not? For the Structures PM portion the reference manual is useless I think. How did you manage then? Were the AM and PM questions mixed up or they were like 40 AM questions arranged in order and then 41-80 were PM questions? what is the strategy of quick searching in pdf?


----------



## John123

steelnole15 said:


> I wasn't talking to you. I was answering @Ant2030's question. No, ASCE 7 would not be provided on the PE Civil Construction exam because it is not listed in the exam specification.
> 
> View attachment 27046


No problem ,


----------



## John123

sunnykc999 said:


> Can you please tell me what references were provided in the exam. Reference manual, ASCE7-10, ACI 318, NDS, AISC 14th ed, IBC and what else? OSHA manual was provided or not? For the Structures PM portion the reference manual is useless I think. How did you manage then? Were the AM and PM questions mixed up or they were like 40 AM questions arranged in order and then 41-80 were PM questions? what is the strategy of quick searching in pdf?


The same reference listed in ncees website you ganna find it , but for osha its different they provide like scanned copy but you can still use find tool.
For first 40 question most difficult part is structure and geo cause you have to rely on your memory and you have to know the main formulas .
I got surprised by 4 question related to piles!!!
But i handle based on experience only 

the conceptual question are tricky you have to read it twice and think properly before select the answer


----------



## John123

John123 said:


> The same reference listed in ncees website you ganna find it , but for osha its different they provide like scanned copy but you can still use find tool.
> For first 40 question most difficult part is structure and geo cause you have to rely on your memory and you have to know the main formulas .
> I got surprised by 4 question related to piles!!!
> But i handle based on experience only
> 
> the conceptual question are tricky you have to read it twice and think properly before select the answer


No there no any code related to aci 318 or aashtto or else only what they list in the exam spec, you will find 40 breadth question then rest time then start struggling with difficult question in depth


----------



## sunnykc999

John123 said:


> No there no any code related to aci 318 or aashtto or else only what they list in the exam spec, you will find 40 breadth question then rest time then start struggling with difficult question in depth


So for the AM portion only the NCEES reference manual was provided? Is that correct? For PM - what codes were provided?


----------



## LAMEngineer

John, congrats!

What was the best resource you had to review all of the materials listed in the exam specification?

Cheers,


----------



## John123

LAMEngineer said:


> John, congrats!
> 
> What was the best resource you had to review all of the materials listed in the exam specification?
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks,
I study EET and school of Pe both as self study just took it from friends  and i solved all problems books on the market all of it. What i mentioned prepare you around 60% percent only based on what i saw in the real exam .
You have to make review for fundamentals of both geostructure and structure other wise you gonna screwed up in the exam.
In addition you have to read the standards not all of it but for osha excavation scaffolding and cranes for sp-4 chapter 4 till 9 , for mutc focus on temporary traffic control , for asce and aci 317 you have to read it in depth many questions i got from both standards, for bracing masonry just read it once to be familiar with it 
During exam you have to properly read and think before answer most of question is tricky
Try to solve problems as you can and try memorize basic formulas


----------



## John123

sunnykc999 said:


> So for the AM portion only the NCEES reference manual was provided? Is that correct? For PM - what codes were provided?


No during whole exam you will be able to check any standrds mentioned in exam specs.


----------



## Tunnelstiff

John123 said:


> The same reference listed in ncees website you ganna find it , but for osha its different they provide like scanned copy but you can still use find tool.
> For first 40 question most difficult part is structure and geo cause you have to rely on your memory and you have to know the main formulas .
> I got surprised by 4 question related to piles!!!
> But i handle based on experience only
> 
> the conceptual question are tricky you have to read it twice and think properly before select the answer


Is it fair to say that most of the questions are derived from the references provided by NCEES? You state that some questions for structural are solved from memory. Are these q’s regarding basic property type questions?


----------



## John123

John123 said:


> Thanks,
> I study EET and school of Pe both as self study just took it from friends  and i solved all problems books on the market all of it. What i mentioned prepare you around 60% percent only based on what i saw in the real exam .
> You have to make review for fundamentals of both geostructure and structure other wise you gonna screwed up in the exam.
> In addition you have to read the standards not all of it but for osha excavation scaffolding and cranes for sp-4 chapter 4 till 9 , for mutc focus on temporary traffic control , for asce and aci 317 you have to read it in depth many questions i got from both standards, for bracing masonry just read it once to be familiar with it
> During exam you have to properly read and think before answer most of question is tricky
> Try to solve problems as you can and





Tunnelstiff said:


> Is it fair to say that most of the questions are derived from the references provided by NCEES? You state that some questions for structural are solved from memory. Are these q’s regarding basic property type questions?


I got one question for short column and other question for two shear footing both never mentioned in reference


----------



## John123

John123 said:


> I got one question for short column and other question for two shear footing both never mentioned in reference


Here in what i used


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Congratulations @John123


----------



## John123

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Congratulations @John123


Thanks


----------



## 14bk41

Congrats. Question for all in Construction - My son is in construction heavily but his degree (Building Construction) is from a school of Architecture. Thus he never had the EIT. Would it be even possible for him to take this PE exam, if he has sufficient knowledge and experience from what I read here? Trying to talk my son about the PE... Thanks for any insights.


----------



## John123

14bk41 said:


> Congrats. Question for all in Construction - My son is in construction heavily but his degree (Building Construction) is from a school of Architecture. Thus he never had the EIT. Would it be even possible for him to take this PE exam, if he has sufficient knowledge and experience from what I read here? Trying to talk my son about the PE... Thanks for any insights.


I think he can , but he should looking for board doesn't required any application prior exam.


----------



## archiwiz

John123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am so glad to share with you my achievement , i just passed the PE exam CBT
> I am one of the first engineer took the Pe exam CBT version
> 
> it was really so hard but i did it


Congratulations!


----------



## AMP2319

14bk41 said:


> Congrats. Question for all in Construction - My son is in construction heavily but his degree (Building Construction) is from a school of Architecture. Thus he never had the EIT. Would it be even possible for him to take this PE exam, if he has sufficient knowledge and experience from what I read here? Trying to talk my son about the PE... Thanks for any insights.


While licensing requirements vary by state, to get a PE in any state you must pass both the FE exam and PE exam. Some states offer exemptions if the person has a lot of experience but that route wouldn't be applicable because you'd need like 20 years of experience. To take the PE exam you must first pass the FE, s no I don't think he could take the PE exam right now. And keep in mind that to get a PE license he will need a degree from an ABET accredited school. He will have to look into that to see if his school meets those requirements


----------



## EngineerDisaster

AMP2319 said:


> While licensing requirements vary by state, to get a PE in any state you must pass both the FE exam and PE exam. Some states offer exemptions if the person has a lot of experience but that route wouldn't be applicable because you'd need like 20 years of experience. To take the PE exam you must first pass the FE, s no I don't think he could take the PE exam right now. And keep in mind that to get a PE license he will need a degree from an ABET accredited school. He will have to look into that to see if his school meets those requirements



First of all Congrats John123.

Not all states require ABET degrees. Several states have additional time experience requirements to qualify for the FE and PE based on experience. In NY for example you site for the FE with 6 years of experience without a college degree and an additional 6 years to sit for the PE. With a bachelor's degree without ABET accreditation, you get 2 years of educational credit and can sit for the FE with 4 years of professional experience.

However, if the program was ABET accredited it would significantly reduce the amount of time to sit for the FE and potentially the PE as well.


----------



## 14bk41

AMP2319 said:


> While licensing requirements vary by state, to get a PE in any state you must pass both the FE exam and PE exam. Some states offer exemptions if the person has a lot of experience but that route wouldn't be applicable because you'd need like 20 years of experience. To take the PE exam you must first pass the FE, s no I don't think he could take the PE exam right now. And keep in mind that to get a PE license he will need a degree from an ABET accredited school. He will have to look into that to see if his school meets those requirements


Very true. (I myself skipped the EIT because I was out of school for so long and never though I would end up in Power my whole career. The state board (Maryland) did give me a waiver and allowed me to take the PE.)


----------



## AMP2319

EngineerDisaster said:


> First of all Congrats John123.
> 
> Not all states require ABET degrees. Several states have additional time experience requirements to qualify for the FE and PE based on experience. In NY for example you site for the FE with 6 years of experience without a college degree and an additional 6 years to sit for the PE. With a bachelor's degree without ABET accreditation, you get 2 years of educational credit and can sit for the FE with 4 years of professional experience.
> 
> However, if the program was ABET accredited it would significantly reduce the amount of time to sit for the FE and potentially the PE as well.


Good point - even if some states don't require an ABET degree, having one will make it much easier. This is especially true if you plan on getting licensed by other states by reciprocity. I'm not sure if you could get licensed in those other states without the ABET degree or you may just have to fulfill a bunch of other requirements.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

14bk41 said:


> Very true. (I myself skipped the EIT because I was out of school for so long and never though I would end up in Power my whole career. The state board (Maryland) did give me a waiver and allowed me to take the PE.)


Your story sounds like mine. Thought I'd never need the EIT, and never imagined being in an executive role in engineering. Most of my career was geared toward Program Management, but here we are. Thank goodness for MD's experience option.


----------



## Ant2030

ASCE 7 is used to convert wind speed into forces; but this is not provided on the exam. Do any other sources have this equation?


----------



## rodr

@John123 Congratulations on your great accomplishment!

What units were on the exam? I am asking because I am currently working through practice tests and I am noticing that some tests are heavy on the kN, m^3, kPA and others are just US units. I have taken the paper PE exam and never came across kN or kPa, should I expect to see them on the CBT exam?


----------

